# Firmware Build 2018.16 eac88a7 (4/25/18)



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

Received a new firmware update today for M3. Doesn't look to have any new features in the notes & couldn't uncover anything different on my drive home. Just thought I'd share the build:
2018.16 eac88a7


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

Most likely bug fixes


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

This is the first report I've seen for this build on a Model 3. It has been on M/X for the past few days so this is also a unified build.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

OneSixtyToOne said:


> Most likely bug fixes


Fine with me if it fixes things like my wipers that almost never turn on or the issues with phones.


----------



## josephwit (Mar 29, 2018)

Anybody else seeing this update?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Interesting thing I saw on TeslaFi this AM.

It shows one Model 3 that was previously on 2018.16 that was UPDATED to 2018.14.13. See 7:47am below.

I can't recall seeing a Tesla go backwards in version before.


----------



## Kcharwood (Sep 24, 2017)

Got an update notification today with car in service.

I was on 14.13, so I’m assuming this is .16

Will post when I pick it up.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Kcharwood said:


> Got an update notification today with car in service.
> 
> I was on 14.13, so I'm assuming this is .16
> 
> Will post when I pick it up.


Most likely 2018.16.1.

2018.16 never went out to many Model 3s


----------



## Kcharwood (Sep 24, 2017)

Car isn’t ready today. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------

